# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Nedarbojas privātās ziņas forumā.

## JDat

Tkiko konstatēju ka nestādā. Rīt pateikšu Vinchi. Tad arī tiks salabotas (cerams). Atvainojos par sagādātajām neērtībām.

----------


## JDat

Tas nu gan bija ātri.

Var dzēst ārā.
Man izdevās nosūtīt, tātad viss ir OK.

----------


## JDat

Atkal nestrādā PM.  :: 
Laikam pasteidzos un pārāk ātri sapriecājos.

----------


## ddff

Jaa,

man arii divas raadaas kaa nosuutiitas, bet nezinu vai taas ir sanjeemushi cilveeki. Taapat nezinu vai cilveeki ir atbildeejushi un es neesmu sanjeemis.


ddff

----------


## Vikings

Jap, man ar nestrādā. Pēc vēstules nosūtīšanas vienkārši atveras balts logs.

----------


## JDat

> Jap, man ar nestrādā. Pēc vēstules nosūtīšanas vienkārši atveras balts logs.


 MAn tas pats. Tiko, protams, atkal izdevās nosūtīt.


EDIT: varu nosūtīt tikai adminam. Ka sūtu Vikingam, tad balta lapa.  ::

----------


## JDat

Laikam strādā PM (vismaz man). Pārbaudiet kāds, un iespamojiet šeit.

----------


## ddff

Man visos gadiijumos saka: The requested users to be added do not exist.

ddff

----------


## JDat

dotajā brīdī strādā...

Redzēs kā būs vēlāk.

----------


## ddff

Man veel joprojaam "The requested users to be added do not exist"
Laikam programmeetaajs nebuus apmekleejis visas shiis teemas nodarbiibas :]

ddff, iigns

Edit: tak laikam pasham vajag kaadu jaunu dioptriju klaat, augsheejaa teksta kaste ir papildus useru pievienoshanai, nevis subject... A vispaar kam taa kaste, ja pirmais useris ir aarpus taas?

----------

